# Kanger NEBOX Starter kit



## Alex (8/10/15)

source: http://www.kangeronline.com/products/kanger-nebox-starter-kit

edit: I missed the other thread here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kangertech-nebox.t15499/#post-278906

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## groovyvaperman (8/10/15)

Awesome find there. Could well be described as the poor mans auto feeding reo lol jk

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (8/10/15)

Nice pics from the bottom. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Average vapor Joe (9/10/15)

Price and place yet?


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/10/15)

I hope between their product shots and the website they can pin the name down before its release. 
They refer to the N*E*BOX everywhere, while the product shots shows the name N*I*BOX.

Looks as if it started as a concept for TC using Ni only and then SS support was added later on, hence the NIBOX (Ni) vs NEBOX (Any) ?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vapington (9/10/15)

Lol i like how they say its the first mod with tank and mod integrated. Erm Joyetech eGrip...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (12/10/15)

This will be my next buy!!


----------



## Q-Ball (12/10/15)

That will be a mighty long chimney, how much flavour will be lost?


----------



## Jakey (12/10/15)

just find the 10mls to be a bit much. dont ever see myself vaping 10 mls of one flavour in one go. looks slick though


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (12/10/15)

@Vaperite South Africa has confirmed that these will be coming in.

Can be pre-ordered here


----------



## Eequinox (12/10/15)

groovyvaperman said:


> Awesome find there. Could well be described as the poor mans auto feeding reo lol jk
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Lol lets hope @Rob Fisher does not see this he might just crucify you lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## groovyvaperman (12/10/15)

Eequinox said:


> Lol lets hope @Rob Fisher does not see this he might just crucify you lmao


Lol oom rob is easy on noobs like myself only vaping 3.5 years

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Eequinox (12/10/15)

groovyvaperman said:


> Lol oom rob is easy on noobs like myself only vaping 3.5 years
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


lol loophole


----------



## Clouder (8/11/15)

I like the NeBox. I've liked it since they launched it abroad! I like the look of it and I like that theres no external tank. I must also say, 10ml juice is a bit too much for me. I like to swop flavours quite frequently.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan (8/11/15)

just don't fill it to the top

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------

